# Fulfillment ONLY



## hamslam (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with a company that handles e-commerce and fulfillment but not the actual shirt creation? Meaning, can I make my shirts on y own, and have a company that handles all other aspects, including inventory and storage etc...

Also, are there any other silk screening turn-key fulfillment companies other that printmojo?


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

There are TONS of fulfillment companies - I would recommend finding a local one so you can minimize shipping costs.


----------



## hamslam (May 5, 2007)

Thanks. And they handle everything including e-commerce and inventory tracking? Can you still expect reasonable profits compared to the companies like spreadshirt and printmojo?


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

They handle anything you want them to. The more you want, the more the margin shrinks.


----------



## hamslam (May 5, 2007)

Thanks. Does any one have any recommendations?

Most of my customers are in the northeast. I have about 30 shirt designs and expect to sell 6+ shirts per day to start.


----------



## hamslam (May 5, 2007)

Also, Id have an original inventory or maybe 1000 shirts. I have a current site built with individual product pages - Id just like to add simple add to cart php type functionality to those pages and have the company take care of the rest. With these kind of numbers what could I expect the average rough cost per shirt or per order fulfilled?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Amazon.com does fulfillment only.


----------

